# Inner Tube size for 14" x 4" x 6" tire?



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Looking to add inner tubes to my 14" x 4" x 6" tubeless tires? Any idea what size tube I should purchase?


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

These'll work... says up to 13" but no problem. (click link)

https://www.amazon.com/Marathon-4-00-6-Replacement-Inner-Tube/dp/B002Y289X2


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Nice. Thank you for the suggestion. I genuinely appreciate your help! Just ordered two inner tubes. 

Happy New Year!!!


----------

